# [Win2K] Probleme mit Aspi Treibern



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (25. Januar 2003)

Hi,
ich würde gerne unter Win2k Audiograbber oder ein ähnliches Programm zum Rippen von Audio CD´s benutzen.
Ich habe schon alle möglichen Aspitreiber installiert,aber trotzdem kommt immer eine Fehlermeldung.(aspi Fehler)
Auch bei anderen Programmmmen gehts nicht.
Das einzige was überhaupt geht ist das umwandeln in wma files mit dem Media Player. (muha)


----------



## Grimreaper (26. Januar 2003)

Adaptec Aspitreiber ab Version 4.5.x.x
http://www.winpage.info/scripte/download/downloads.php?release_id=97
http://www.winsolution.de/downloads/index.php?showkat=Adaptec-Treiber

Aus der Hilfe von Audiograbber:
*************************
Sie können ebenfalls versuchen, einen ASPI-Manager von Adaptec unter folgender Adresse zu bekommen:

http://www.adaptec.com Direkt: ftp://ftp.adaptec.com/software_pc/aspi/aspi32.exe

Hier ist eine Anleitung, wie Sie ohne Adaptec-Hardware einen ASPI-Manager installieren können:
http://www.datman.com/tbul/dmtb_028.htm
**************************

Meine ASPI Treiber (nutze auch Win2k) hab ich von der Clony-Seite. Is im Moment aber wegen zu großem Traffic down.

mfg Grimreaper


----------

